# MXL geometry specs



## nw60312

Hello - Does anyone have detailed MXL geometry specs? Hoping to find larger frame size specs (HTA, rake, CS length, etc).

Thanks!

-Nate


----------



## singlecross

nw60312 said:


> Hello - Does anyone have detailed MXL geometry specs? Hoping to find larger frame size specs (HTA, rake, CS length, etc).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Nate


This is the best I've got after lots of searching...

singlecross


----------



## profkrispy

nw60312 said:


> This is a Century Geometry chart for the Corsa Extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello - Does anyone have detailed MXL geometry specs? Hoping to find larger frame size specs (HTA, rake, CS length, etc).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Nate


----------



## tarwheel2

That geometry chart is not correct, at least not for all MXLs. Apparently Merckx built them with some variations. My size 57 c-c has a 56.8 top tube, with a 72.5 seat tube angle -- and those measurements are pretty standard for most steel Merckx that I have seen in my size. Not sure about all of the other sizes in that chart, but the top tubes all seem longer than what I'm familiar with. Eg., virtually every size 56 Merckx I have seen also has a 56 top tube.


----------



## Eyorerox

http://www.frfsports.com/colnago/master-x-light


----------



## singlecross

*MXL = Merckx MX Leader not Colnago Master Xtra Light*



Eyorerox said:


> http://www.frfsports.com/colnago/master-x-light


MXL = Merckx MX Leader not Colnago Master Xtra Light

singlecross


----------



## tarwheel2

After all, this is the Merckx forum ...


----------



## aptivaboy

True, but in Eyorerox's defense there are some similar sounding bikes out there. Moser made a steel "AX Leader." When I first saw it, I thought for sure someone meant "Merckx" and just mistyped.


----------



## Pdxplosif

this little bit of info I came across may explain the long top-tube on merckx frames.

For every 1deg increase in seat angle, you can subtract ~1cm of toptube, and for every 1deg decrease in seat angle, you can add ~ 1cm of top tube. 

So, if you ride a bike with a 73deg seat angle and a 57cm toptube, and it fits you, a bike with a 74deg seat angle and a 56cm toptube will fit roughly the same, assuming your saddle position in relation to the bottom bracket is set the same on both bikes. 

-so, the shallow seat tube angle makes for a more compact "cockpit" fit.


----------



## Maverick

Here's the Merckx MXL Century Geometry (taken from Gitabikes) 2004 archive :thumbsup:


----------



## em3

Pdxplosif said:


> For every 1deg increase in seat angle, you can subtract ~1cm of toptube, and for every 1deg decrease in seat angle, you can add ~ 1cm of top tube.
> .



Pdxplosif, a friendly correction to what you indicate above...I think you simply stated your point in reverse order. 

Another way to look at is is to focus instead on REACH, the horizontal distance from center of BB measured along the TT to center of top of headtube, For example, a frame with a 56 TT and 74 degree seat tube angle (STA) will have approx. 1 cm longer reach, compared to a 56TT and 73 degree STA….essentially making the reach on the 74 STA longer assuming your saddle setback (in relation to BB) is set at same length. 

I agree with other observations in your post.
EM3


----------



## txzen

Agreed - somethings fishy. I know my 61cm MX has a 59.5 cm TT.


----------

